# Need help selecting Linux Distro



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone can recommend a good Linux 64bit distro that uses kernel 2.6.26 above (or readily upgradable) I need it to support my new hardware because BSD does not it
I also need to support CUDA natively
(Also no Ubuntu and Mandriva I hate that word!)

I am considering OpenSUSE or Fedora

Also is CentOS ok?


----------



## rliegh (Nov 26, 2008)

Read up on CentOS and see if that meets your needs. In my experience OpenSUSE and Fedora update far too fast and never really seem to reach a point of stability.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2008)

I think this is the wrong forum to ask about linux distros 

What hardware doesn't work with FBSD?


----------



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I think this is the wrong forum to ask about linux distros
> 
> What hardware doesn't work with FBSD?



Thats why i place this thread in off-topic :e

New BroadCom ethernet chipset not yet supported as well as atheros the draft n standards the acpi partially usable


----------



## hitest (Nov 26, 2008)

CentOS will be more stable than Fedora, but, Fedora will ship with a newer kernel than CentOS.  I last Used Open Suse a few years ago and the package manager was broken (maybe it has improved since then).
I prefer using Slackware and FreeBSD.  Unfortunately Slackware doesn't have an official 64 bit version.
Another possibility is Debian.  Debian has a 64 bit version.


----------



## businessgeeks (Nov 26, 2008)

if you're looking for a really stable linux distro, then I'd recommend Centos. its the only linux distribution I use as alternative to FreeBSD when it comes to servers.


----------



## hitest (Nov 26, 2008)

I also think that CentOS would be a good server choice.  Perhaps check here for hardware compatibility:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php/cat/5


----------



## Weinter (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually I know that from other users' feedback for my model
Distros using 2.6.26 will work out of box


----------



## hitest (Nov 26, 2008)

Weinter said:
			
		

> Actually I know that from other users' feedback for my model
> Distros using 2.6.26 will work out of box



Arch Linux has a 2.6.27-2 kernel and has a 64 bit version.  I'm betting that it would also support your hardware.

http://archlinux.org/download/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree with the other poster above.  If you want to ask questions about Linux, ask on a Linux forum that is more focused on that topic.  I would never think to even ask FreeBSD questions on a Linux forum so why are you here?

Doesn't make any sense to me at all.


----------



## hitest (Nov 26, 2008)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I agree with the other poster above.  If you want to ask questions about Linux, ask on a Linux forum that is more focused on that topic.  I would never think to even ask FreeBSD questions on a Linux forum so why are you here?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to me at all.



Well the title of this Forum is Off-Topic where one can discuss anything not related to FreeBSD.  I don't see a problem with the OP's post.


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 27, 2008)

For servers, CentOS is really good in 64 bit flavor; it's what we use at PonteCyber. For desktop usage though, Arch is very good in 64 bit flavor. It really depends on what you need it for, but it sounds like you need it for desktop usage; in which case, I'd recommend Arch.


----------



## ninjaslim (Nov 30, 2008)

Debian, Fedora, and RHEL/CentOS would be good for you.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 30, 2008)

Gentoo is decent. you can use whatever kernel you want with that one. It's like BSD but it's not.


----------



## ninjaslim (Nov 30, 2008)

Arch is the most BSD-like Linux distribution.  Otherwise, the rest of them are pretty much SysV-like.


----------



## cpeterson (Jan 23, 2009)

CentOS is fine, but I've found debian to be better at well, almost everything (except getting 32bit libraries on an amd64 box), and if you need bleeding edge you can just pull from the repo of unstable for that package, while not upgrading EVERYTHING. RHEL (and thus CentOS's) package dependencies change to fast for this to work very well there.


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 8, 2009)

Linux Mint.


----------



## hydra (Mar 8, 2009)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Gentoo is decent. you can use whatever kernel you want with that one. It's like BSD but it's not.



Couldn't say it better.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 9, 2009)

*as with not very new realtek ethernet (!?)*



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Gentoo is decent. you can use whatever kernel you want with that one. It's like BSD but it's not.


I like Gentoo, but if you're looking for good wireless support for spanky-new cards you are going to be unhappy.


----------



## alie (Mar 10, 2009)

CentOS & Debian


----------



## meeb (Mar 10, 2009)

Slackware


----------



## meeb (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe this Thread can give you more Input


----------

